# Fedora 22 Installation Instructions



## jbrouhard (Aug 1, 2015)

The Linux version of obs-studio is still under development and contains many bugs, but if you're feeling like you absolutely have to have this wonderful piece of software, you can install it through Tech-3's Fedora repository.

There are two requirements that must be met first.

Both ffmpeg and x264 are available through the rpmfusion-free repository, so it's a requirement to install those:

For Fedora 22:

```
sudo rpm -ivh http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-22.noarch.rpm
```

For Fedora 23:

```
sudo rpm -ivh http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-23.noarch.rpm
```

Now we need to import the public GPG key that is used to sign all the packages in the Tech-3 Repo:


```
sudo rpm --import http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/TECH3-GPG-KEY.public
```

Now we can install obs-studio:


```
sudo dnf -config-manager --add-repo http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/tech-3.repo
sudo dnf update
sudo dnf install obs-studio
```

This installs OBS Studio to your system.  You can run OBS from either the menu (Its under Sound and VIdeo category) or from command line 'obs' (without quotes of course).

If you run into problems, or the package appears to be broken for Fedora 22, please contact myself at joe@tech-3.net and I'll see if it's a problem with the build I did.

The packages will be updated on the release frequency that the main branch is on.

*Currently, I am providing both 32-bit and 64-bit packages and source RPMs.  I do not guarantee the source rpms will install correctly tho.  They are not needed for the operation of OBS-STUDIO, but needed for building plugins against it.  

If you need specific plugins built, I can set up a repo that provides them built against these RPMs.*


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome to see that there is now a fedora repo available.  I am going to reach out to tech-3 and see why they are running  there own repo vs using copr out of curiosity but it's great to see my prefered distro get some obs repo love.  I've been building it as a portable package on my centos 7 workstation for several months now.


----------



## jbrouhard (Sep 24, 2015)

To do an update, you may have to clean the DNF cache:


```
sudo dnf clean all && sudo dnf update -y
```


----------



## eivalmac (Oct 3, 2015)

what's the eta on the additional options in the windows version of OBS coming to Linux?

i recently booted into my fedora partition to do some things and checked out OBS and noticed quiet a few key options missing,


----------



## jbrouhard (Oct 3, 2015)

Er.. I think you mean options that are available in the original OBS version versus the Multiplatform ?

If so, which key options are missing so Jim and the other devs might be able to answer?


----------



## eivalmac (Oct 4, 2015)

jbrouhard said:


> Er.. I think you mean options that are available in the original OBS version versus the Multiplatform ?
> 
> If so, which key options are missing so Jim and the other devs might be able to answer?



on windows i have v0.656b (just downloaded update today)

and when you go into settings there's a ton of options but in the one in Fedora only had about 3-4 menus and there wasnt nearly as many options, but seeing the replies in my other thread about Elgato support I probably wont ever need the Linux version and just continue using my windows version.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 4, 2015)

In terms of settings, almost of the settings that can be set in OBS1 are present in OBS MP (except for one or two non-implemented features, and some settings that were removed because they were irrelevant to the new version).


----------



## cen (Nov 13, 2015)

Can't get it to work on Fedora 23: Error: nothing provides libx264.so.142()(64bit)

Rawhide not up to date with 23 yet maybe? OP any advice?


----------



## jbrouhard (Nov 13, 2015)

Fedora 23 isn't officially released, and the current OBS-MP is built against Fedora 22.  Once Fedora 23 is released, I'll roll a version for that.


----------



## cen (Nov 15, 2015)

Fedora 23 is already released.
https://getfedora.org/en_GB/workstation/download/


----------



## jbrouhard (Nov 15, 2015)

I guess I missed the release date/party.

Will get that particular repo set up.


----------



## cen (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you, looking forward to it. :)


----------



## jbrouhard (Nov 16, 2015)

Repo is up and updated.  Check the obs-studio.repo file to make sure that the baseurl looks like:


```
baseurl=http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/$releasever/$basearch/
```

If it doesn't, edit it as such, or pull a fresh copy from my repo:

http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/tech-3.repo

I'll update the Wiki for Fedora 22/23 repos.  CentOS is taking longer due to differences in how the packages are dealt with.


----------



## cen (Nov 16, 2015)

Installed without a problem, thanks!


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Dec 7, 2015)

Does this version of OBS include support for jack?

Also is there any chance of having this browser plugin, https://github.com/bazukas/obs-qtwebkit, added to the repo?

Cheers and thanks for the great work


----------



## jbrouhard (Dec 16, 2015)

-- Updated install instructions to better reflect the ease of install with DNF.


----------



## Teh Freek (Feb 25, 2016)

Is there a SRPM available for 0.13.1? Also, is there a source repo definition available?


----------



## jbrouhard (Feb 25, 2016)

I do have the SRPM's but i don't provide them by default.  If you want them I can provide a link. 

That said, 0.13.2 will go live tomorrow during my lunch break.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Mar 1, 2016)

I would be interested in checking out srpms to try to learn how to build rpm's


----------



## jbrouhard (Mar 1, 2016)

https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_an_RPM_package  Is the best starting place for fedora RPM packaging guidelines (it kinda does boil over into CentOS/RedHat EL as well).

As for the SRPMs, I'll get them uploaded this week sometime.. I'll update the thread when they go live.


----------



## Iksf (Apr 11, 2016)

```
sudo dnf -config-manager --add-repo http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/tech-3.repo
```

This typo threw me off, its meant to be


```
sudo dnf config-manager --add-repo http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/tech-3.repo
```

Minus the hyphen


----------



## Teh Freek (Apr 18, 2016)

Have there been any updates regarding the SRPM?


----------



## stratacast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does this work with Fedora 24? I plan on installing Fedora 24 but it would kinda suck if I had to compile OBS to use it


----------



## makiftasova (Aug 14, 2016)

stratacast1 said:


> Does this work with Fedora 24? I plan on installing Fedora 24 but it would kinda suck if I had to compile OBS to use it



Yes there is rpm packages in tech-3 repo but it seems there is no repodata availabe for F24 repo (dnf fails with "Failed to synchronize cache for repo 'tech-3', disabling.", see attached screenshot)

you can downlaod rpms from http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/24/x86_64/ and install them manually as a workaround solution.


----------



## iforce2d (Sep 4, 2017)

Is this URL correct? It takes me to some kind of martial arts website:
http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/tech-3.repo


----------



## GameDevMan (Jul 8, 2019)

> This installs OBS Studio to your system.  You can run OBS from either the menu (Its under Sound and VIdeo category) or from command line 'obs' (without quotes of course).
> 
> If you run into problems, or the package appears to be broken for Fedora 22, please contact myself at joe@tech-3.net and I'll see if it's a problem with the build I did.
> 
> ...



Hey friend that's great guide but is it still working?

I am getting some errors that i can't find solution for after:

```
sudo dnf install obs-studio
```


----------



## Leam (Jul 13, 2019)

GameDevMan said:


> I am getting some errors that i can't find solution for after:
> 
> ```
> sudo dnf install obs-studio
> ```



Where is the error? 
Try sudo apt-get install or sudo apptitude install


----------



## Harold (Jul 14, 2019)

apt is for debian based, not fedora.


----------



## mrocho (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks,
Awesome to see that there is now a fedora repo available. I am going to reach out to tech-3 and see why they are running there own repo vs using copr out of curiosity but it's great to see my prefered distro get some obs repo love. I've been building it as a portable package on my centos 7 workstation for several months now.


----------

